#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Valor da Prova de Certificação

## ricromero

Boa Tarde Pessoal

Qual é o valor da prova de certificação?


Grato,
Ricardo

----------


## samuelrealnet

Certificação do que?

----------


## ricromero

Samuel, certificação Mikrotik.

----------


## zeusnet

Quando fiz, ganhei voucher! Mas a prova estava por R$150,00

----------


## samuelrealnet

Ok
Pensei q fosse Linux

pra quem se interessar por linux ta ai o link

Pagamento | Certificação Linux LPI

----------


## ricromero

> Ok
> Pensei q fosse Linux
> 
> pra quem se interessar por linux ta ai o link
> 
> Pagamento | Certificação Linux LPI


Fiz a conta certa R$ 2346,00 para tirar todas as certificações LPI ?

----------


## luizbe

tambem tenho interesse.. vou correr atras da lpi e da mikrotik!

----------


## Tremedeira

Nao acho que certificaçao mikrotik seja muito importante, talvez compense mais tirar uma certificaçao Cisco(ccna) , vc vai aprender muito sobre redes e seus protocolos e servera para aplicar no mikrotik e outros roteadores tranquilamente.

----------


## zeusnet

> Nao acho que certificaçao mikrotik seja muito importante, talvez compense mais tirar uma certificaçao Cisco(ccna) , vc vai aprender muito sobre redes e seus protocolos e servera para aplicar no mikrotik e outros roteadores tranquilamente.


Concordo, tirei MTCNA Mikrotik e não compensa!!!

CCNA é show

----------


## leoservice

Acho que a certificação vale apena, pois é um diferencial sobre os que não tem. QUanto ao investimento vai depender da empresa que voce ira realizar o treinamento, para fazer a prova voce tem que ter 75% de presença em um treinamento Oficial Mikrotik.

Maiores informações recomendo a empresa que eu fiz o curso e tirei minha certificação MTCNA e estou realizando aqui em salvado os outros 2 modulos Certificações Wireless | WNSC - WNPC - WCET - WNEC - MTCNA - MTCWE

Twiter @lancore
MSN [email protected]

----------


## zeusnet

A prova MTCNA é 90% sobre redes e 10% de Mikrotik...

Fiz minha certificação pela Lancore!!!

----------

